# Next Level G-box?



## subblink (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey guys, I was on ebay today and came across something called a g-box. Does anybody now what it is or how it works?
its supposed to give you about 10 hp for little $. Check it out.

G-box Ebay link


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

crap.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Actually, i bought one of those off of the actuall website. THis thing is a piece of shit. But the fact of the matter is i spent 40 and not 10$. So i pretty much got ripped off. And actually the next day my starter went out. I am sure it was just a coinsidence, but u can never be to sure. My starter had been on the fritz ever since i flooded out my engine in a puddle. But it is just kinda weird how it goes out the next day when i start driving it after the installation of that piece of shit g-box.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If it was possible to gain 10hp for $10, why would anyone be dropping hundreds of dollars to parts making less than 5hp? Why would I spend $1000 on a I/H/E combo? I think you should use your common sense on this one.


----------

